# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ .. 2009 - 2010 > إرشيف بطولة أمم أفريقيا للمحليين 2011 >  >  مؤتمر صحفى لحياتو ظهر اليوم ونقل مجموعة مدنى

## محمد كمال

*أكد مراسل (سودانا فوق ) بمدنى ان السيد عيسى حياتو رئيس الاتحاد الافريقى لكرة القدم سوف يعقد موتمرا صحافيا فى الواحدة من ظهر اليوم بقاعه الموتمرات باستاد مدنى وافادت متابعات سودانا فوق هناك ان حياتو وصلتة شكاوى عديدة من المنتخبات هناك بخصوص ملعب ودمدنى وسوء ارضيته ويتوقع المراقبون ان يصدر رئيس الكاف واعضاء لجانه قرار بنقل مجموعه مدنى
المصدر 

http://www.sudanafoog.com/index.php/
*

----------


## خالد كشـول

*شئ متوقع بعد الصورة السيئة لملعب أستاد مدني ،،

هم المسئولين فاضين من لبس الجلالايب والملافح للتصوير والمؤتمرات ..

غايتو الله يجازي اللكان السبب
*

----------


## hamdi73

*إستاد مدنى لم يكن جاهزاً فى الأساس لإستضافة أىٍ من المجموعات لكن من باب المجاملة و الترضيات تمت الأستضافة ، مشكور محمد كمال .

*

----------


## hamdi73

*أجمل ما فى الموضوع أن منتخب غانا كان يلعب بالزى الأبيض و بعد المباراة خرجوا بالزى البنى الغامق و هذا من طرائف الدورة . 

*

----------


## حسن أحمد

*فضايح مخجلة والله
نحن الشلاقة العلينا شنو
                        	*

----------


## حسن أحمد

*فضايح مخجلة والله
نحن الشلاقة العلينا شنو
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*طيب مش حياتو شاف الاستاد ماقال ملاحظاته ليه
وبعدين وين لجنة مدني السبب شنو ماجهزو الاستاد
لابد من محاسبة كل متهاون في امرمطة اسم الوطن
*

----------

